# 1987 Panasonic DX2000.....almost mint...and my size!!



## HARPO (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi All

This is from Craigslist here on Long Island. I bought it last night from the original owner who said it had been sitting in his basement for the last 20 years...and when I saw it I believed him. The bike was cleaned up before I got there, and all I had to do was re-grease the headset, detail the spokes and rims and wax it up. EASIEST clean up and detail job yet. The nipples on the tubes are even red to match the color scheme! Couldn't believe it was my size frame. And the condition?...not a scratch on it! 100% original and rides like a dream. The price?.......best $100 I have ever spent on a bike.

fred


----------



## OldRider (Jul 9, 2011)

Thats a beauty Harpo, excellent deal for 100 bucks. Is that Shimano guts on it? I can get 100 dollars for the Sekine road bikes I find around here but certainly not in that great shape. He could have doubled his price and not been unreasonable.


----------



## HARPO (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks, OldRider. And yes, Shimano it is, along with Diacompe. Here are a few more shots.

fred


----------



## jackomeano (Aug 9, 2011)

*Stolen bicycle*

Really, you took away that guys bicycle for ahundred bucks thats worth at least $250.00 and in these hard times in America you could have given him a fair price I mean He took SUPER Care ot it!
O well It really is not my place to say, Dont get num.


----------



## imigyjunia (Aug 9, 2011)

*Beautiful bike*

That is really a beautiful bike. Can't believe it's 20 years old. 100 bucks is indeed a good deal!


----------



## HARPO (Oct 31, 2011)

I just missed a DX 3000 on Craigslist that was $75 in great condition according to the owner (one small shot). It was the black and yellow color combo, which I love. You have to be fast on the draw for that kind of price here on Long island.


----------

